
Show HN: Trendr - zakarhino
Hello,
My team and I would like to showcase an application we made as part of a 3 and a half week project. We&#x27;re very eager to see what people think of our app so we decided to share it here on HN! Our vision for this app was to empower people within the finance industry by allowing them to visualize correlations between finance sectors and keywords that are trending on Google.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trendr.xyz<p>Please keep in mind that this is an academic proof of concept. There are several issues regarding Google rate limiting our application since there&#x27;s no real API for Google Trends; it&#x27;s entirely possible &#x27;new&#x27; keywords that are not stored in our graph database will fail to load because the initial data we need from Google won&#x27;t load.
======
allanderek
Sounds great. The landing page, which is nice and light with no visual burden
on the user. However, it's not quite clear what exactly a user should put in
the single input box? The placeholder 'Trendr' does not really help at all. I
understand that if the user waits a moment the placeholder changes but even
still it's unclear what I should put in there. (Also there is probably some
survey somewhere that demonstrates some really high percentage of users wait
less than some really short space of time and hence will never see your
placeholder text change).

